# Happy Easter from Noah



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Our local pet photographer and good friend was doing Easter pictures today at one of the two local facilities that we go to for various sports with Noah. We thought we'd get rained out, but she said she was headed up there, so we did too - we also had a nosework class a couple hours later, and an Easter Egg hunt after the photo shoot. Noah won a large Chuck-it for finding the most eggs! Nosework got cancelled because it was too wet and soggy. Two out of three isn't bad! 

Here are the pictures! Noah is now 14 months old!

This one she grabbed for me, because I told her I love his profile, but can never seem to capture it. His back is usually straight - but we had other dogs prancing around in front of him to try to get his attention and he was leaning in towards them. 










And the Easter ones










The photoshopped "extras" are kind of cheesy, but aren't pet Easter pictures sort of cheesy anyway? LOL - I do have copies without them.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Noah is growing up to be a very handsome boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Great pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Happy Easter!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Easter to you and Noah. 
He's such a good looking boy, great pictures.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

LOL the photoshopped bunnies! So cute! Happy Easter Noah


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cute pictures.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Like those Easter shots. Looks very happy.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Great pics, Noah is gorgeous . Happy Easter to you as well.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy Easter to you and your family. I love the second picture with Noah's smile. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Easter Noah and family, love that big bunny smiling at you!.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Noah is very handsome and the Easter pics are great. Happy Easter!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He is really looking the business - gorgeous pup!


----------

